# underbite???



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy has a very slight underbite. She was the only one in her litter to have that. Does not seem to be a problem whatsoever...just wondering if anyone else's pooch has one. Most of the time it doesn't show but sometimes when she looks at me it seems as if she is smiling..cracks me up LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG She is a doll. Love her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks like she's smiling. The underbite makes her cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is adorable! Abby has what they call a crossbite and you can see her teeth a little bit on one side of her mouth every once in a while. It looks kind of like a funny little sneer!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

She *is* a doll! Her name really fits her look.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh Clover has one! He has one bottom canine tooth you can usually see - his "snaggle tooth" - and he often looks like he's smiling in pictures. 

When he was little vets were concerned he'd have problems with his teeth as he got older, but I've been very good at cleaning them and he's approaching 14 with all teeth intact!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a mixed breed farm dog who had over an inch of underbite. She never had a problem eating, and lived to something like 17 years old. I don't think it has any ill effect at all.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper has one. He looks like Lon Chaney in The Wolfman. It's cute. He has no trouble eating, drinking or playing bitey-face. Some days, when he holds his head just so, it looks like his lower jaw was knocked out of alignment just a bit, maybe when he was a pup. It doesn't affect him in the least, though. I think it adds character :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby has one, too. It doesn't seem to bother her at all. The only problem I ever noticed was that her front teeth were not as clean as the others. So a little more brushing and Plaque Off (thank you, Tom) seems to have worked. You can see it a bit in this pic.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

How adorable! Who cares if they have perfect teeth?


----------



## Meemamar (Aug 6, 2011)

My 8 month old adorable Bennie developed a cockeyed underbite...Wondering if it's any indication of future health or dental problems?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love pics of Whimsey, makes me feel like she is smiling at me!


----------



## Meemamar (Aug 6, 2011)

She is sooo adorable and so is Bennie but his smile is cockeyed!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cute smile! I wouldn't worry about the teeth. She looks adorable.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

She'd look cute,even if she had no teeth.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey started off with a under bite and then her jaw changed she has a even bite but her side teeth are scissors . Her vet said that was the important part.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it makes Whimsy look all the prettier,with a dear little smile!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

She looks like a whole lot of cute with a little bit of mischief thrown in!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Ninja, out of our 1st litter has an underbite, doesn't appear to cause any problem. He looks like he's grinning all the time.


----------

